
Amazon and Walmart Are in an All-Out Price War That Is Terrifying Big Brands - e15ctr0n
https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/03/30/2353213/amazon-and-walmart-are-in-an-all-out-price-war-that-is-terrifying-big-brands
======
WheelsAtLarge
Looks like Walmart will finally get it's ass moving. I think Amazon is getting
too dominant as an organization. For the general good it needs a competitor to
keep it in check. I hope Walmart can keep up. Beating up big brands to lower
their prices is the side effect. Unfortunately, this means more automation for
all, which means less jobs.

BTW, Bezos will be the richest man in the world within the next few years.
Amazing what focus and determination can do.

------
self-diversity
[https://www.recode.net/2017/3/30/14831602/amazon-walmart-
cpg...](https://www.recode.net/2017/3/30/14831602/amazon-walmart-cpg-grocery-
price-war) is the original source if you find Slashdot unseemly

